# Mid-80s Raleigh for Daughter



## DrNewbie (Apr 11, 2020)

This is a mid-1980's Raleigh _Wild Strawberry_ girls bicycle that belonged to my wife. As you can see, it is complete minus the handlebar streamers. I have completely disassembled the bike in plans to restore it for my daughter.
The paint is in good condition but is faded. I am thinking about having it media blasted and then repainted. I appreciate your thoughts on this.
The handlebars and wheels are in the best condition, but there is a bit of rust on each. I believe I can clean that up.
The banana seat is faded and cracked. I am going to pull it apart and reupholster it with original parts and new vinyl. Is there a specific foam to use between the underboard and the vinyl?
The sissy bar chrome is in very rusted and pitted. I really do not know what to do with this. I have considered having it re-chromed, but do not know if it's possible in its condition.
There is one chrome piece attaching the front fender to the frame that is in equally bad condition. Thoughts?
The handlebar grips are very dirty. I have not tried to clean them beyond dish soap. I thought about Simple Green or even Bleech-White. The same goes for the pedals. The blocks are all in good shape, but very dirty. I can get very similar, new white block pedals and grips off eBay, but I would prefer to keep this as close to original as possible.
This is not a rebuild designed to increase value but to keep a family piece in the family.
Any and all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)

Keep us posted....looking good so far


----------



## DrNewbie (Apr 11, 2020)

Sven said:


> Keep us posted....looking good so far



Ummm, thanks? All I did was take it apart.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 11, 2020)

Well since it is not a valuable collectable, and rather a sentimental piece, I would media blast it than have it powder coated in pink. Then find some repop chrome goodies and a banana seat. You'll enjoy the overhaul and your wife and daughter will enjoy the like-new heirloom bike. Maybe clean up and save the chain gaurd with all the decals as a tribute piece?  Looks like fun.
Oh....  Welcome to the CABE!
and after more thinking.... you gotta save that chainguard!


----------



## DrNewbie (Apr 11, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Well since it is not a valuable collectible, and rather a sentimental piece, I would media blast it than have it powder coated in pink. Then find some repop chrome goodies and a banana seat. You'll enjoy the overhaul and your wife and daughter will enjoy the like-new heirloom bike. Maybe clean up and save the chain guard with all the decals as a tribute piece?  Looks like fun.
> Oh....  Welcome to the CABE!
> and after more thinking.... you gotta save that chainguard!



Thanks for that advice 3-speeder. Forgive the ignorance, but what did you mean by repop chrome goodies? 
Is redoing the banana seat possible without sending to an upholstery shop or buying one that might not match? 
I've thought about powder coating it.....kind of reassures it.
Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2020)

Repop is reproduced. 









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 11, 2020)

What he said....   and with the media blasting and powder coating you may have to remove the bearing cups to protect them.  Ya wanna keep em smooth and shiny inside.


----------



## DrNewbie (Apr 21, 2020)

Would you suggest powder coating or painting? TIA.


----------

